
A terrible tragedy: Dan Haubert of Ticketstumbler (fallentimes) has passed away - rantfoil
http://ticketstumbler.com/blogs/new-stuff/2009/10/03/a-terrible-tragedy/
======
tdavis
Tom here. I am exhausted so pardon the informality and lack of feeling.
Questions, etc. please contact me. Paul has a note that he's going to be
posting on the YC blog at some point; try to keep discussion to one post, for
my sanity. I will be keeping an eye on stuff and answering questions where
possible.

tom@ts also gtalk

~~~
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/dan.html>

~~~
tdavis
I'm glad you took it upon yourself to write a poignant note; I couldn't have
done him justice. The picture damn near made me tear up.

Thank you.

------
sachinag
A blogger wrote about a competitor of TS and I mentioned in the comments that
the blogger totally missed TS. Dan reached out to me via e-mail to say thanks
for the note. From that quick e-mail, we developed a great friendship.

Dan was another "business guy" with a finance background who jumped into a
startup because he was angry, physically angry, about a problem he saw and
wanted to make it better. He was the first real kindred spirit I've found on
my startup journey. He was more than a mentor, he was an inspiration.

I leaned on him a lot, probably more than was fair, but Dan was always there
to help me out, think things through, or just offer a pick-me-up when I was
down about user numbers, distraught about my inability to help my startup
because I couldn't code, or whatever else was on my mind. He introduced me to
new ideas and new techniques, but most importantly, he introduced me to a
world of new friends. Because of him, I have a place to crash and people to
hang with when I visit San Francisco.

Dan paid it forward and did it because he liked to help people. He will be
missed.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I had a similar experience with him. He emailed me after seeing something I
wrote on HN. We stayed in touch and he was very supportive.

I feel terrible about this.

------
fuelfive
I first met Dan at the little breakfast YC held for our newly-admitted class,
right after interviews in May of 2008. I was so impressed with the strength of
Dan's ideas, his natural charisma, and how much of a hustler he was. I still
tell friends the stories I heard from him that day about how he worked the
system in ways that I don't think even Dan would feel comfortable with me
saying here. Dan worked all the angles, especially the ones that you and I
would never even consider. He took crazy risks, often came out on top, and had
a shit-eating grin the whole way. Dan was awesome. Throughout the summer, Dan
and I would talk regularly about our companies, strategies, and how it was
going. He had the rare mix of smart, incisive questions, and an easygoing
manner that made everyone relax and smile. Jessica would always scold Dan and
Tom for drinking too much beer in front of the speakers, and Dan would always
charm his way out. Everyone was in stitches for his demo day presentations
too. I remember hearing PG brag about feeling like he could just leave the
TicketStumblers alone and they'd come up with something awesome without his
help.

Dan was an amazing guy, and I only saw a tiny fraction of his light. The world
needs more Dans.

~~~
gabesmed
I wish I'd known him.

------
kn0thing
We shared a few lunches in Cambridge, as well as more than a few emails about
business-guy strategery. There are so many impressive YC startup founders, but
Dan had a remarkable x-factor that one sees in successful entrepreneurs
without any of the arrogance, avarice, or powerhunger that so often
accompanies this talent.

We only knew each other through a shared investor [YC], yet I very much wanted
to see him succeed, and believed would - something most people must have felt
upon meeting him.

We were all looking forward to watching him have a long and fruitful career.

As PG said, the world is indeed much poorer without him. Dan's family &
friends are in my thoughts.

------
kyro
Ah man. Once I logged into YC and saw the black banner, I thought another CS
idol I never knew had passed away, but to find out it was one of our very own
was terribly shocking.

My friendship, if you can even call it that, with Dan wasn't as nearly as
tight as others here, but when I decided to finally take an idea of mine
seriously into startup territory, I came to Dan for a lot of advice. I was
kinda new to the whole thing, and even with such a newbie, Dan always took the
time to answer every question, explain every concept, letting me know about
problems I will come across, and how to deal with them. It always shocked me
how much time he took to help me out. I had only met him through the #startups
channel, so we were virtual strangers.

From my minimal interactions with Dan, he seemed like a genuine dude. The
phrase 'a real stand up guy' comes to mind as well. He just gave off that vibe
and it seems that tons of others here picked up on that vibe as well. The best
thing to do is to take a page out of Dan's book in how to treat others, and be
selfless, and spread that. I know I'll try.

We didn't know each other too well, Dan, but cheers to you, man. And my
prayers go out to your friends, family, and Tom.

------
tptacek
Tom, Dan seems like just an impossibly awesome guy.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=392341>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338357>

I'm so sorry for the loss. Dan, I hope it was an adventure. Peace be with you.

~~~
brianlash
I recall reading the anecdote at the first link. Without looking I wouldn't
have remembered it was from Dan, or even that it was about Ticketstumbler, but
I would have recalled the story.

That would happen over and over if I (we) were to sift through Dan's comments.
He was such a selfless YC'er - we've gleaned so much from his activity here -
but time tends to muddy the origin of ideas. It's like we know what we've
learned, but we don't always recall where we learned it. I think it's for that
reason I'm reluctant to read through his old stuff; I know I would discover
Dan as the origin of so many thought-provoking entries we've been so fortunate
to count on across his time here.

His was a tremendous contribution. The impact of this loss is equally so.

To his loved ones and family, to Tom, to my fellow news.yc'rs, I'm sorry.

------
_joanna
My boyfriend is a YC founder. After the class of S08 met for the first time, I
anxiously awaited his phone call to see how it went. When he called, what was
the first thing I heard about...pg...no...Dan Haubert. I heard how he had
crazy courage. Then I met him and discovered his gentle heart. Dan, you will
be greatly missed.

------
jeremymims
Dan was my friend. And as far as I know, I was the last YC guy to visit Dan
and Tom in Boston. And it breaks my heart. It just breaks it in a million
pieces for a million reasons.

Dan was generous, and kind, and smart in the way that we all hope to be. He
was the kind of person that would stand in front of a group of powerful
venture capitalists and say "we don't need your money." He was a true
inspiration.

We lost one of us and we lost one of our best. Please, please take the time to
reach out to everyone you know who feels lonely or alone and let them know you
care. God knows I wish I had. I wish I had realized.

And if you knew Dan, please take some time to say "fuck you" to the powers
that be. He'd smile.

We will miss you dearly.

------
daveambrose
I started reading HN years ago and I always saw a user by the name of
fallentimes posting really insightful comments. Through his threads, I found
out a lot about he thought through startups, biz, PR...you name it. I learned
a lot from him.

We exchanged IMs and emails about little things like TS' press in the FT and
how it came about or help with my HN password. I was planning on going to
Boston to see my girlfriend's sister and was hoping to meet him in person.

My heart and condolences go out to his friends and family. Tom, be strong -
you have all our support and best wishes.

------
ryanwaggoner
Fuck. I never had the chance to meet Dan, but he gave us extensive feedback on
our w2009 app. Of all the YC folks who responded to my cold emails asking for
feedback, Dan went the furthest in terms of writing several rounds of very
lengthy and thoughtful critiques of our application, giving me his cell phone
number for any questions, even putting in a good word with PG for us.

In our correspondence back and forth, he always struck me as an incredibly
intelligent, humble, and generous guy who would do anything to help others
succeed. He closed one of his last emails to me with this:

 _Be sure to keep me in the loop. Few things are more gratifying than seeing
casual acquaintances & friends make money doing what they love. As always, I'm
just one person - do what your gut tells you._

This is so senseless, and I'm having trouble understanding it. PG said it
best: the world is a poorer place without him.

Rest in peace, Dan.

------
coffeemug
I last talked to Dan ten days ago. Can't believe he's gone. His feedback was
instrumental to us getting into YC - it was exactly the kick in the ass we
needed. If we succeed, a share of that success will belong to him. I think
lots of other people could say the same.

My condolences to Tom, Dan's friends, and family.

------
swombat
This 100+ comments thread filled with anecdotes of ways that fallentimes
helped this or that person or was remarkable in this or that way, says more
plainly and eloquently than any single post, that this is a tragic loss not
only on an individual level, but also for the community.

I spoke to Dan numerous times on #startups. I am shocked and saddened to hear
this news. My deepest condolences to Tom and to Dan's family and friends.

------
tlb
A tragic loss. Dan was smart, dedicated, funny, and always a pleasure to talk
to.

Please: If you ever find yourself despairing, reach out to your friends, co-
founders, parents, investors, someone. They are much more likely to understand
than you may think.

------
_pius
Oh my gosh. This is just awful and I'm literally at a loss for words.

We've had several tragic deaths amongst the YC community both recently and
over the past few years, but Dan's is definitely the first to viscerally choke
me up. I didn't know him personally, but I've read so many of his posts here
that I feel like I did.

Please accept my condolences during this difficult time.

------
vaksel
what is it with all these young kids dying? wasn't there a post like only a
few days ago about a guy losing his cofounder to a car accident.

how did he die, if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
tdavis
Suicide.

~~~
bprater
Depression is an incredibly insidious disease folks, especially because
sufferers normally keep it hidden from others.

Some days you can feel completely fine, have amazing connections with people,
love your work, be a completely present and loving parent and spouse. And on
really bad days, it feels like the sky has completely collapsed on you and
that the only logical thing to do is make the world a better place by leaving
it. It may sound silly if you don't suffer, especially when you recognize much
of it is brain chemistry, but it is very real to the person experiencing it.

If you know someone who suffers from depression and has communicated to you
that they have suicidal thoughts from time-to-time, I strongly recommend that
you let them know that you are there for them at any moment when things feel
really dark. They can call, text you, get you on the computer, whatever.
Things can go downhill extremely rapidly, so if you ever get a 9-1-1 from a
sufferer, react immediately. Get to them in person if it's possible or get
someone who lives close to get to them, don't stop communicating with them
until you do.

And don't try to fix the problem, telling them it's all in their mind. Again,
it's all very real. Let them talk, just allow them to express themselves in
whatever way it comes from them, it might be sadness, anger, rage, pain. Let
them know they are safe to communicate anything with you, even the dark
thoughts. I hope none of you have to go through this, but if you do, you might
be saving the life of a friend, spouse, child, parent, aunt, uncle, someone
many people love dearly.

~~~
brandnewlow
You keep it hidden because for every 1 person who takes your advice and helps
you out there are 5 who will write you off as a serious person for the rest of
your life.

Edit: I'm not saying this is right/wrong, but there are real consequences to
outing oneself as a depressive.

~~~
ryanspahn
What?

"You keep it hidden because for every 1 person who takes your advice and helps
you out there are 5 who will write you off as a serious person for the rest of
your life.

Edit: I'm not saying this is right/wrong, but there are real consequences to
outing oneself as a depressive."

What are the consequences? After dealing with OCD and social anxiety issues
from 18 to 28, I finally started to open up and talk about these oddities that
conflicted me to others. What I learned is most people I talk to all dealt
with something similar. These were just random people I met at work, friends
and family members. I wish I talked about what conflicted me before I was 28,
I would have been able to enjoy that 10 year span of my life more.

What I am saying is don't think you are alone, think you are crazy the one
dealing with ocd, social anxieties, depression - the majority has been there
and when you learn/realize that we are the same a huge weight is lifted off
your shoulders. In other words talk talk talk about your problems, oddities
(obessesive thoughts or actions), social anxieties and depressive thoughts
until you are blue in the face. If people are going to look down on you for
being a depressive screw them, they are hiding behind their own wall of B.S. -
no one is perfect and everyone has dealt with something from the above in
various degrees before!

My condolences to Dan's family and friends.

------
edw519
I am so sorry to hear about this, it's heartbreaking. I enjoyed fallentimes'
timely and insightful comments here for quite some time. He really told it
like it was. I distinctly remember that he was at the top of the best comments
list for his take on the mint.com acquisition. I will miss him. My condolences
to his family and friends.

Tom, don't be surprised by how much time you need for the fog to clear;
everybody is different. Please use this community to share or ask for anything
you need. I'm sure I'm not alone in offering whatever I can to help.

------
rantfoil
In the words of Jeremy Mims -- Dan really was the heart of our YC Summer 08
batch. He was always quick to smile, share a good laugh, and share sharp
insights into all things startup.

We will miss him always.

~~~
whather
Dan was one of those guys who would light up the room when he came in. He was
always very positive and he genuinely cared about others. I definitely agree
he was the heart of our YC Summer 08 batch and gave so many of us great
advice.

Dan, you were a good friend and will be missed.

~~~
speby
So true. One of my favorite memories of him was when we first met him and Tom
in June of 2008, right when we had begun Y Combinator that summer.

Brad, one of my co-founders, and I had flown in from Chicago to start living
there that summer and hadn't found a place to live yet so we crashed at Tom
and Dan's pad for a night, sleeping on the couches. It was a nasty, hot summer
night and they didn't have A/C. Not only did we stay up late drinking but Brad
and I barely went to sleep.

Early in the morning before we had to leave, Dan was up (he was usually a
morning guy) and made us this incredible breakfast for us. It was just about
the nicest god damn thing we could have had that morning after such a shitty
night's rest. Dan was in my book instantly as one of the nicest, coolest guys
to have met and gotten to know that summer.

~~~
rantfoil
I just shared some photos from the summer with Dan on my blog. I am just so
freaking shattered thinking about how that was just a year ago, and now this.

[http://garry.posterous.com/dan-haubert-1984-2009-we-will-
mis...](http://garry.posterous.com/dan-haubert-1984-2009-we-will-miss-you-
always)

------
suhail
Tom, I am sorry for your loss. When Garry told me, I couldn't believe it, I
immediately checked Dan's last login time on IM and it was just 4 days ago.

Dan was the kind of person who would be there to help when you needed it. Dan
helped us get into YC, he took the time to review our application and even
recommended us without us even knowing about it. Dan believed in us despite
never have even met me personally--We may not be where we are without Dan.

PG is right, The world is a poorer place without him.

Tom, if there's anything I can help you with, anything I can do please do not
hesitate to ask.

------
TomOfTTB
I'd been going through his comments here...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=fallentimes>

It's actually a great read. I didn't know him personally but as someone who
knew him well enough to recognize his user name I'm saddened by this. The last
thing the world needs is fewer smart people who honestly speak their minds.

------
rogerthat
I've been futilely reading his recent FriendFeed and Twitter updates for some
inkling as to what could have triggered this tragic act.

<http://friendfeed.com/danhau> <http://twitter.com/danhau>

Not so much as a smidgen of a hint. His comments seemed consistent up until
the last with no hint of despair. No wonder this caught people by surprise.
It's flabbergasting.

My condolences to everyone close to Dan. Although I didn't know him
personally, he seemed like a terrific guy.

What sad news.

------
brianchesky
One year ago, I met Dan when we were applying to Y-Combinator. We were
contemplating entering YC, and reached out to Dan for advice. After a few
conversations, we were convinced.

Part of our decision to join YC was because of the community, and this was in
no small measure influenced by our experiences with Dan. Since then, we have
kept in touch, sharing ideas and war stories.

Dan played a brief but influential role in the Airbnb story, and an even
greater influence in my life as one of the warmest introductions to the
startup community one could ever imagine.

------
someonesad
You know.... I am crying now. Death seems to glaze at me every time I start
wasting my life again. I know that this is stupid, but I just can't help it. I
am terribly sorry. Really. The funny thing is that I don't even know this guy
- but I really like him. Nietzsche said that suicide thoughts are a wonderful
comfort - they help us get through a lot of bad nights... and you know, today
- right now, actually - it feels good to be such a coward. It feels good to be
incapable of taking my own life... no matter how stupid I am, no matter how
fucked up everything and everyone is. I am really terribly sorry... I just
don't know what to say.

~~~
arijo
Hold on there. The world is not perfect and that is exactly the reason why we
need people like you, who understand what it means to pass through hardship,
to fight back for justice and for human dignity. Hardship will end and your
experience will allow you to help other people to also fight back for their
humanity. "What does not kill me, makes me stronger." - Nietzsche.

------
uuilly
Startups are intense evironments where tempers flare and principled
differences of opinion lay, ready to be kicked up, like sleeping dragons on
the floor. This being the case, I really feel for his co-founder. I can't
imagine that there aren't words he wished he could take back or signs he
thinks he should have seen.

I urge you not to blame yourself for any harsh words or deeds you may have let
loose in the life of your company. Bruised egos in startups are like bruised
thighs in pro football. They're just part of the game. So go easy on yourself.
The rules of personal interaction in startups are different.

Furthermore, you can't make sense of suicide. It's an act that by definition
doesn't make sense. I don't know you but I'm really sorry for you. I wish you
and your company the best.

------
rms
I'm amazed to see how just how many in the community had a personal
interaction with Dan. I doubt that anyone else here has reached out to so many
different people.

Dan friended me on Facebook one day. I later saw him comment in a thread about
the lack of profile pictures here, saying that if you wanted to see what a
poster here looked like, you could just add them on Facebook. Later, I had the
privilege of learning the secrets of "ticket hustling" directly from Dan.

The world misses you, Dan.

------
justlearning
I am stunned. While I don't know Dan as many of you do in person, I did read
his comments. My condolences to his family.

I initially thought it was a mishap. The news that He took the exit door by
himself is what chokes on my thoughts.

Why do the good guys do this to themselves? Why did he go away?

~~~
petercooper
It doesn't make it any better but it's pretty remarkable what some chemicals
swirling around in our brains can do to us as humans. A lot of good things,
sure, but a lot of distressing, uncharacteristic stuff too.

------
rooshdi
So sorry to hear this tragedy. My condolences go out to all those involved.
Another reminder of how fragile life is and how important it is for us to live
our lives to the fullest in memory of those we have lost. We also need to help
and show our sincere love and support for all those suffering from depression,
anxiety, or anything for that matter. My hope is that Dan's time on earth
spreads contagious loving memories which inspire all of us to live our lives
with love, modesty, and empathy.

------
mattmaroon
Now who is going to IM me to laugh about the groupthink here.

------
gruseom
I spent most of yesterday reading this comment thread and other things about
Dan. I only knew him the way one feels close to someone that one admires in a
community like this. So I can't imagine what those of you who knew and loved
Dan must be going through. My thoughts are with you.

It's striking how many of you tell the same story about Dan's generosity. He
seems to have taken time to help and support everyone who came to him: meeting
with them, encouraging them, staying in touch with them, cooking them
breakfast... People like that are precious.

The combination of talent, mischievousness, and heart that everybody is
describing is very compelling. Makes me think I would have liked him a lot.

------
maxklein
I find this difficult to believe. He wrote me 4 weeks back, and the email is
still in my inbox, starred, so that I could reply it when I had a bit of time.

~~~
brandnewlow
Same here. Dan wrote me out of the blue a few weeks back with words of
encouragement about some issues I'd posted about. We exchanged a few messages.
Wish I'd written him more. This is very sad news.

------
speby
A sad, sad day. Hard to imagine I won't be able to see the great Dan again.
I'll miss him and his antics, jokes, big talk, and huge ambition and drive.

------
fname
I didn't have the chance to talk with Dan, but the comments here make me feel
like I missed out on a tremendous person.

Sorry for your loss, Tom.

------
joez
I wish I have had to chance to meet him. I do recognize his username for
insightful comments. Tom, I hope to know that people are adding on comments to
show that they care. I wanted to add just another one even if it had no quip
or insight. My condolences.

------
nopassrecover
I'm just barely part of this community and even I recognised the HN name
"fallentimes" and the quality of his posts (I now get why PG asks for HN
names). I'll miss just these little comments. I truly cannot begin to
comprehend how those who knew Dan more must miss him. My thoughts go out to
those who knew him.

------
prakash
Tom, my condolences on your loss, to you and to Dan's family & friends.

I fondly remember Dan's comments, his thinking & approach to challenges, and
how it was always an opportunity to get things done whatever the odds.

We will miss you, Dan.

------
asif
I'm at a loss for words. Thinking back about Dan and the three months we spent
together in YC, there were so many things this guy did right. Both as an
entrepreneur and a human being, he was a role model for me. The world is truly
a poorer place without him.

------
aaroneous
Wow... I've just spent the last ten minutes re-reading every email I ever
exchanged with him. I can't believe this happened.

He was a fantastic guy and my heart truly goes out to everyone else that'll be
missing him.

------
drm237
Dan was one of those amazing people that did more for us than we could ever
hope to do for him. He gave more in his short time here than most of us could
hope to give in a lifetime.

Hang in there Tom.

------
alaskamiller
We emailed back and forth so much for awhile last summer on just a variety of
things. He was a really bright person with a great perspective on life. This
makes me hurt so much.

------
yan
Whoa.

My condolences. I always appreciated his input and he was one of the usernames
I seeked out when browsing comments pages.

------
rgrieselhuber
As one of the many that never knew him but am now reading about him, I can
only imagine the sense of loss that you feel now and will for the rest of your
life. I'm very sorry. Dan seems like one in a million.

------
mechanical_fish
I am so sorry to hear about this. My sincere condolences to all of you who
knew and worked with Dan.

------
khurrams
I worked with Dan on making iPhone Application using TS webservice. Without
any doubt, world wont be same without Dan - He was a great person ! My
condolences to Tom, and Dan's friends and family

------
axod
How incredibly sad. Condolences.

He will be sadly missed in #startups and obviously on hn.

------
immad
Really sad. Dan was a smart and funny guy. He had a great way of looking at
life and very confident.

The world will definitely be a poorer place without him.

------
henriklied
This is nothing but a horrible happening. I've lost a friend the same way
myself, and the entire situation stirs up painful memories.

My sincerest condolences to all of his family and friends.

------
chris11
This is horrible news. I didn't know Dan personally, but I recognize the name
from his comments. He will be missed here.

My condolences to Tom, and Dan's friends and family.

------
rokhayakebe
It's a pain for all of us who knew him through HN and TS, and it's a greater
pain for those who worked and mingled with him daily. You will be missed, Dan.

------
quizbiz
My condolences. He will be forever remembered for sharing his experiences and
inspiring others.

------
antirez
This tragedies make me think that we should make sure to enjoy the life _while
working_ on our startups. Life sometimes is just too short.

------
raju
I am sorry. My condolences to his family, his friends, and you. I hope you
find strength and solace.

------
johnnybgoode
I am very sorry, both for your loss and for the fact that I never had a chance
to know Dan.

~~~
lisper
Ditto.

------
revorad
Very sad to hear. My heartfelt condolences.

Indeed, the world is a poorer place without him.

------
toufique
Dan was by far the greatest guy in our summer batch. He was truly one of the
most generous people I've ever met. He went out of his way to help us out on
so many occasions. He never asked for a favor in return, nor did he even
expect one. He just helped us because that was the kind of giving person he
was. Rest in peace, Dan. You'll be missed.

~~~
jasonoliver
oh wow i cant believe i am just reading about this now after traveling for
work the past 2 weeks. dan was my first yc friend and welcomed me to the
community as a young vc looking for cool companies. i am utterly in shock and
entirely saddened to learn about this. thoughts go out to his family and other
friends.

------
gruseom
Tom, I am so, so sorry.

------
dgallagher
My heart goes out to Dan's friends, family, and to Tom.

------
run4yourlives
Damn.

I didn't know Dan, but I did "know" fallentimes. I thought he was one of the
brighter users here on HN, and that's saying a lot given this crowd. I always
found him interesting and intelligent, even if I disagreed.

A loss indeed. Tom, take care and add my condolences to the rest of the
outpouring. I wish you and his family the best.

------
grosales
May he rest in peace. For the ones he left, my most sincere condolences.

------
staunch
Very sad. I wish the best for his family and friends.

------
Derrek
After reading all these comments, I wish that I'd known Dan. It sounds like he
was a pretty great guy.

My condolences go out his family and friends.

------
davidw
Reminds me a bit of Ettore:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ettore_Perazzoli>

------
perplexes
I didn't know Dan, but reading about how many lives he has touched is
heartbreaking. How senseless. The deepest sympathy I can muster goes out to
his family and friends. I'm sorry. I wish there was something I could do.

------
ashishk
PG, can we keep this story on the home page for some time? I would hate to see
this discussion pushed down.

------
rufo
I am so, so sorry. My thoughts are with you, yours and Dan's.

------
Harj
my thoughts go out to all his friends and family. nobody should be taken away
so young.

------
blizkreeg
Truly Tragic. I didn't know him. Rest in Peace, Dan.

------
rrf
Tom, I admire your strength on here during this terrible time. My condolences
to you and to Dan's friends and family. A great loss.

------
EGF
Very sorry to hear this - my condolences

------
marram
I met Dan at a house party last summer. He was a great guy. I only talked to
him for a few minutes, but he and his cofounder ended up leaving Boston just a
week or two later. I just got an email with the news from a mutual friend, and
I'm at a loss of words.

------
startingup
My heartfelt condolences.

------
Chukwu
A solemn reminder to shower our friends and family with love while we still
have the chance...I am so very sorry for the loss of your friend...my
condolences.

------
modelic3
This sucks.

